# houston members



## jeb102385 (Sep 27, 2011)

i was wondering how many people on here were from the houston area and what every one keeps. maybe we could get togeather and check out everyones tanks...


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Im out in Webster. I have a few frogs...!

-Chris


----------



## jeb102385 (Sep 27, 2011)

what do you keep?


----------



## jeb102385 (Sep 27, 2011)

i have... 6 leucs 8 hawiians 5 veradero 4 imitators and 8 auratus blue and bronze. with more on the way im sure.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I've got leucs, Veradero, Baja Huallaga trivittatus, Sip Valley Cobalt, Azureus, Matecho, New River, Citronella, Patricia, Giant Orange, Sisa/Chrome bassleri and truncatus.

-C


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I have Choc/nominate breeding pair of Leucs, like 13 baby het leucs and an extra male Choc leuc waiting to breed with one of the het babies. 

I have 8 Tarapotos, 3 Veradero (selling one male), 3 O. Pumilio Cristobal, 2 Almirante.

that's about 32 frogs. OH WAIT, it's all in my Signature! lol

Want to have: green and black Auratus, Azureus, bastimentos.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

Just north of houston, no frogs...working on setting up first viv.


----------



## jeb102385 (Sep 27, 2011)

come on there has to be more houstonians on here.


----------



## Spectre66 (Apr 27, 2009)

Im game, a local get together would be great.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

So would we get together at one particular house one day and move to someone else's the next meet? Or will we meet at a local public place and then go by a house to look at tanks? Let me know what your thoughts and plans are. I'm excited!


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

im from houston too, but just a newbie


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

im not exactly from houston area, im in san antonio. i have a breeding pair of azureus with froglets and tads. i have 4 blue truncatus too.


----------



## Schinnie (Oct 5, 2011)

Im in League City

I have 4 Baja Huallaga trivittatus, 3 Suriname Cobalts, 2 Green Sipaliwini, 1 Powder Blue, 1 Yellow Back, 1 Yellow bi-color, 2 Matecho, 1 Orange Lamasi, 3 blue and black Auratus, 2 Patricia, 2 Red Galactonotus, 4 Leucomelas, and 2 Azureus.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Im from Houston too. just finished building my first 60 gals tank and looking for some dart frogs to put in.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

I am in North Houston (Spring) and we have what is in my signature.
I have a feeling we will be getting some more eventually though... there is a new 20 gallon in the garage....


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in central Houston. I've got a trip of green and black auratus. Putting together ideas for a second viv.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

We have discussed a third viv, but it just in the preliminary planning stages. Not sure what we would go with if we did. I think lookslater wants Terriblis and I would not mind them, but mantellas and some thumbnails look sweet.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

We have discussed a third viv, but it just in the preliminary planning stages. Not sure what we would go with if we did. I think lookslater wants Terriblis and I would not mind them, but mantellas and some thumbnails look sweet.


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

Just decided to get back into the hobby after a 10 year break. Trying to make some decisions on my viv. I will probably start looking for some tads or froglets soon to grow and get ready for the display. I'm located out near Stafford.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I have added a new Yahoo Group for Houston Area Froggers in case you would like to join. Maybe we can connect through the group to set up a meeting. 

HoustonianFrogs : Houston Area Dart Frogs


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks, I signed up.


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

In North Houston area, not doing PDF right now but am moving back into vivariums for other critters and do have experience with darts from many years ago. I'm game to check out collections and meet herpers that arent into just snakes lol.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

I know everyone has tossed around the idea of a meet up and thought I'd offer up our place if everyone might be interested. We live up in Spring, but if everyone is up for the drive we would be happy to host. I was thinking about Saturday September the 8th (9/8/12) about 7:00PM as a general start time. I can do something up on the pit and we can discuss PDF's, care, Terrarium tips and whatever comes to mind. Would everyone be up for it?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm down for this. I can also bring a food item. 

-C


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it's a great idea but I haven't helped with location because I have a big event I am planning for in nov and I don't have much time right now. Will be out of town most weekends in sept but if I just so happen to be in town I will definitely come and I can bring something as well. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cmbeoo


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be there, and we are talking about a terrarium plant shop crawl before the meeting if any one is interested. There are a few nice ones in the heights just minutes from each other.

And I knew I would get pulled back into PDF and I did, adopted a nice shiney trio of D.auratus 'blue and bronze'.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Indeed, I am thinking about hitting 4-5 oddball plant shops that might have terrarium plants that we could use. I am wanting some micro orchids, but if anyone is looking for anything odd or peculiar let us know and we can keep an eye out for it...


----------



## tattoomc (Aug 23, 2012)

i am in houston area.....deer park.....starting up my first pfd tank....but have had many reptiles over the past 25 years.....alittle of a herp NUT....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

BurnsinTX said:


> I'm in central Houston. I've got a trip of green and black auratus. Putting together ideas for a second viv.


Ok, call me old. What is a trip of Auratus?


----------



## tattoomc (Aug 23, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> Ok, call me old. What is a trip of Auratus?


i think he meant that he has 3 auratus.......


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

the 'o' in trio is over there by that pesky 'p' on a keyboard. unless he actually meant a trip which i can see as being possible since several people in my office have offered to lick my darts


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wanted to throw out a reminder to everyone. We will be getting together earlier Saturday for a trip through the heights plant stores if anyone is interested as well. I'll be grilling some sausage (alligator/buffalo/venison? not sure what they have, but are always interesting) and Sasha will be doing some baked goods (I have been pushing for wasabi cupcakes with green tea icing, but I doubt it) and will have some chips and beer/soda. Any sides would be appreciated and feel free to trade/barter/sell various terrarium/frog stuff at will. The plan is to meet up at 1:00pm at Another Place in Time for the plant store trip and if you are unable to make that, we will be meeting up at 5:00pm and thereafter here at our place in Spring. It can run till whenever everyone feels like leaving. If you need directions or phone numbers hit me up on here and I'll make sure you get them asap. See everyone this weekend!!!

Roy & Sasha


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be's a'comins!


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Running a bit late on the Heights plant store tour, will be leaving here at 1 and be there at 1:45 or so. Just wanted to let everyone know


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Home again and getting ready for this evening. Feel free to swing by whenever....


----------



## Triangle08 (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome to see that there are people in houston into the hobby. Im new to it and currently just set up a viv for my crested gecko and i have plans to setup a PDF tank in the summer.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad to have you aboard!!! We should try and get another Froggers Unite get together soon. Last time we had a lot of discussion about viv set up and various plants for them. Had a few give aways, Jewel Orchids and Tillislandias.


----------

